# Manufactured Home and Land



## DEVILDOG (Dec 20, 2010)

Am currently living in a manufactured home in a park. I own my home. Does anybody know of a mortgage company that will finance land and to move the manufactured home onto said land? Any help appreciated


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

If you want to tie the house to the land, as in getting one mortgage on both, most companies require a doublewide no older than 10 years. 
I don't have any specific companies to list as each state is different.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

You might have to do the loan as a construction loan at first, till the manufactured home is in place and secured(septic, tied down if in tornado area etc). But as Belfrybat said the lender may other requirements.


----------



## DEVILDOG (Dec 20, 2010)

beowoulf90 said:


> You might have to do the loan as a construction loan at first, till the manufactured home is in place and secured(septic, tied down if in tornado area etc). But as Belfrybat said the lender may other requirements.



Thank You. I will try looking at this from this position. So far all mortgage companies that I have found only finance if trailer is new off dealer lot, not already placed in a park. Will talk to mortgage companies about const. loan.


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

You may be able to look into owner financed land. There are quite a few owner financed 5 or 10 acre plots in my area, at least. Of course, that means you'd have to find a way to raise the funds to move your home and get it all set up.


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Wells fargo does construction loans in this area, maybe they will in yours. Just ask at the local manufactured home dealers for a few names, I am sure they have tons. Watch out for the closing costs.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Farm Credit is mostly in the business of loaning money for land purchases... They may also loan you the money to have the house moved.. 

We bought our place with Farm Credit since it was a land deal. They were real fast to loan us the money for almost 60 acres.. Then they kept asking if I wanted any money for anything else like construction or farm equipment..


----------

